
Show HN: Debut – a retro terminal PowerPoint clone - tcbasche
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tombasche&#x2F;debut<p>As part of work I was tasked with doing a presentation on a part of the Agile Manifesto, so as a way to make it interesting I initially decided to do it as an animated CLI app.<p>Then I remembered curses existed! And a weekend later I ended up with a mini-framework for doing your own presentations in the terminal complete with borders, colours and keyboard interaction.<p>It&#x27;s also 100% Python with no external dependencies, so feel free to clone it and run it as the readme states.
======
rankam
You should add screenshots/gifs so that people can see what it does

~~~
tcbasche
good point! will do now

